# Season lasted about 1hr



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Rainy cool weather these past few days and upcoming days. I took advantage of this morning, weather was/is really nice. I got to the property a little later than I wanted. I took my buddies son's advice ( he has been there a few days, plus deer season observations) and set up on this trail. I could hear gobbling in the distance...figured off the property. Gobbling continued, no since staying put, so I figured I should close the distance and see if they can be coaxed my way. I moved to a gas line right-of-way and made the decoys visible from a long way off. I figured/hoped that IF the birds came out into the gas line they would/could see the decoys from 300-400 yards.....I did some light calling and there was some occasional gobbling, but not sounding very close. In short order, I hear some very faint noise, twigs and leaves snapping..suddenly and silently, 3 birds appear, approaching the decoys, the first, a Jake is getting ready for a face off with my decoy, the Tom is in full strut but behind the Jake....they separate for a moment and just as the Tom is coming out of his strut I take him!
The rock in the picture looks familiar ! Thanks Pintail13!


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice bird, congratulations


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good job!

How did you get the fan to stay spread for the pic?


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice bird! I can't get one to commit yet, hens everywhere! But lotta season to go!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Really cool first picture. Congrats


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice bird.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks too all.
surprised the fan stayed open as well as it did...made the picture. I propped it up with a piece of bark.


----------

